# Kuriose Gesetze aus aller Welt...



## AMUN (8 Aug. 2006)

*Die Weiterführung des Threads ist erwünscht… *


*Männer:*

Männern ist es in Miami verboten, sich in der Öffentlichkeit in einem Morgenmantel ohne Gürtel sehen zu lassen. 

Es verstößt in Idaho gegen das Gesetz, wenn ein Mann seiner Angebeteten eine Pralinenschachtel überreicht, die weniger als 50 Pfund wiegt. 

In Ottumwa, Iowa ist es jeder männlichen Person untersagt, innerhalb der Stadtgrenzen einer ihnen unbekannten Frau zuzuwinken. 

In Carmel, NY gibt es ein Gesetz zur Förderung des guten Geschmacks: Männern ist es strikt untersagt, das Haus zu verlassen, wenn ihre Schuhe nicht zum Jacket passen. 

Kein verheirateter Mann darf in Virginia an einem Sonntag fliegen. 

In NYC ist es Männern verboten, Frauen hinterherzuschauen. Wer gegen dieses Gesetz verstößt, wird gezwungen, Scheuklappen für Pferde zu tragen, wann immer er auch spazieren geht. Weiterhin muß er eine Strafe von 25$ entrichten. 

Aufgrund eines Gesetzes darf in Pennsylvania kein Mann ohne der schriftlichen Genehmigung seiner Frau Alkohol kaufen. 

In Utah ist der Ehemann für jedes kriminelle Vergehen seiner Ehefrau verantwortlich, welches sie in seinem Beisein begeht. 

In Florida ist es Männern verboten, sich mit einer sichtbaren Erektion in der Öffentlichkeit sehen zu lassen. 

In New Mexiko dürfen die Taschen eines Mannes jederzeit von der Ehefrau durchsucht werden. 

In Detroit/Michigan ist es Männern gesetzlich verboten, ihre Frauen an Sonntagen böse anzuschauen. 

Feuerwehrmännern in Huntington, West Virginia ist es gesetzlich untersagt, an der Wache entlangflanierenden Frauen nachzupfeifen. 

Ohne Begleitung seiner Frau darf in Kentucky kein Mann einen Hut käuflich erwerben. 

In dem Städtchen Brainerd in Minnesota wird es allen Männern gesetzlich abverlangt, sich einen Bart wachsen zu lassen.

In Wichita, Kansas wird die Mißhandlung eines Mannes durch seine Schwiegermutter nicht als Scheidungsgrund anerkannt.

In Auburn, einer angehenden Geisterstadt im US-Staat Washington, ist es Männern verboten, Jungfrauen zu deflorieren. Das Alter oder der Familienstand der Jungfrau ist dabei völlig irrelevant für das Gesetz. Tut er es doch, drohen ihm bis zu fünf Jahre Zuchthaus.

Männern im US-Staat Alabama ist es gesetzlich verboten, in Anwesenheit von Frauen auf den Boden zu spucken.

Ein Gesetz des Staates Michigan stellt das ungebührliche Benehmen von Männern in Gegenwart von Frauen und Kindern unter Strafe. Laut dem Gesetz ist es verboten, in Nähe oder in Hörweite von Frauen und Kindern 'unanständige, unmoralische, obszöne, vulgäre oder beleidigende Wörter' zu gebrauchen.

In Alabama ist es Männern verboten, einen falschen Schnurrbart zu tragen, wenn dieser Kirchenbesucher zum Lachen verleiten könnte.

In Tasmanien ist es Männern verboten, in der Zeit zwischen Sonnenunter- und Sonnenaufgang Frauenkleider zu tragen.

Während der Fischfang-Saison ist es den Männern im US-Bundesstaat New Jersey untersagt, zu stricken. 


In Tombstone/Arizona ist es Männern wie Frauen über 18 Jahren gesetzlich untersagt, ihren Mund zu einem Lächeln zu öffnen, wenn dabei mehr als ein fehlender Zahn sichtbar wird.


Die Gemeinde Locust in Pennsylvania verbietet es ihren mänlichen Einwohnern, in der Öffentlichkeit mit einer Erektion herumzulaufen. Zuwiederhandelnde können mit bis zu 3 Monaten Knast bestraft werden.



*Frauen:*

In Arkansas darf ein Ehemann nach einem Gesetz seine Frau schlagen, allerdings nicht öfter als einmal im Monat. 

Nach kalifornischem Recht dürfen mit einem Hausmantel bekleidete Frauen kein Auto fahren. 

Ein Gesetz in Helena, Montana verbietet es Frauen, in einem Saloon oder einer Bar auf einem Tisch zu tanzen, wenn sie nicht mindestens 3 Pfund und 2 Unzen an Bekleidungsstücken am Leibe tragen. 

Ein spezielles Gesetz in Florida verbietet weiblichen Singles und geschiedenen oder verwitweten Frauen, an einem Sonntag Fallschirm zu springen. Unverheiratete Frauen, welche dennoch springen, droht eine Geldstrafe und/oder Gefängnis. 

In Carrizoro/New Mexiko ist es Frauen verboten, sich unrasiert in der Öffentlichkeit sehen zu lassen. (Gesicht + Beine) 

Ein Gesetz des Staates Illinois besagt, das alle weiblichen Singles männliche Junggesellen mit 'Meister' anzureden haben. 

Frauen, welche in Florida unter einer Trockenhaube einschlafen, können mit einer Geldstrafe belegt werden. Alternativ kann die Strafe aber auch den Besitzer des Frisiersalons treffen. 

In L.A. darf jeder Mann seine Frau mit einem Lederriemen schlagen, vorausgesetzt, der Riemen ist nicht breiter als zwei Inches. Benutzt er einen breiteren Riemen, bedarf es der vorherigen Erlaubnis seiner Ehefrau. 

In Norfolk, Virginia, darf keine Frau das Haus verlassen, ohne ein Korsett zu tragen. Um die Einhaltung dieses Gesetzes zu garantieren, gab es in früheren Zeiten einen nur Männern vorbehaltenen Beamtenposten - den des Korsett-Inspektors... 

In Merryville, Missouri hingegen ist es Frauen strengstens verboten, ein Korsett zu tragen. Begründung: "Das Privileg, einen kurvenreichen und durch nichts eingeengten Körper einer jungen Frau bewundern zu dürfen, darf dem normalen amerikanischen Mann nicht verweigert werden." 

'Frau am Steuer, Ungeheuer' müssen sich wohl die Stadtväter von Memphis, Tennessee gedacht haben. Denn Frauen dürfen dort einem Gesetz zufolge nur Auto fahren, wenn ein Mann vor dem Auto herläuft und zur Warnung von Fußgängern und anderen Autofahrern eine rote Fahne schwenkt. 

Die Stadt Dyersburg in Tennessee verfügt über eine Verordnung, welche es den Frauen untersagt, einen Mann zwecks eines Dates anzurufen. 

Keine Frau darf in einem Badeanzug einen Highway des Staates Kentucky betreten, wenn sie nicht von mindestens zwei Polizisten eskortiert wird oder sich mit einem Knüppel bewaffnet hat. Dieses Gesetz tritt nicht in Kraft, wenn die Frau entweder weniger als 90 oder mehr als 200 Pfund wiegt. 

Ein Gesetz des Staates Michigan legt fest, dass das Haar einer Frau ihrem Ehemann gehört. 

Nach Klärung der Eigentumsverhältnisse versteht es sich von selbst, das sich in Michigan keine Frau ohne die Erlaubnis ihres Mannes die Haare schneiden lassen darf. 

In Cleveland, Ohio dürfen Frauen keine Lackschuhe tragen, da Männer in ihnen eventuell die Reflexion von etwas sehen könnten, was sie nicht sehen sollten. 

Keiner Frau ist es innerhalb der Stadtgrenzen von Tremonton, Utah erlaubt, in einem Krankenwagen Sex mit einem Mann zu haben. Wird sie 'auf frischer Tat' ertappt, kann sie eines Sexualvergehens angeklagt werden. Weiterhin muß ihr Name in der Tageszeitung veröffentlicht werden. Der Mann geht straffrei aus, sein Name wird nicht veröffentlicht. 

Die New Yorker Verkehrsbehörde hat entschieden, das auch Frauen 'oben ohne' U-Bahn fahren dürfen. Ein New Yorker Gesetz besagt, das, wenn ein sich ein Mann irgendwo mit freien Oberkörper zeigen darf, einer Frau dasselbe Recht zugestanden werden müsse.

Frauen in Oklahoma dürfen an ihrem eigenen Haar keine Veränderungen vornehmen, es sei denn, sie hätten eine Lizenz des Staates. 

In Oxford, Ohio ist es Frauen untersagt, sich vor einem Gemälde oder Photo eines Mannes zu entkleiden. 

Ein spezielles Reinigungsgesetz verbietet es Hausfrauen in Pennsylvania, Dreck und Staub unter den Teppich zu kehren. 

Frauen in Saco, Missouri ist es gesetzlich verboten, Hüte zu tragen, welche ängstliche Personen, Kindern oder Tieren Angst einjagen könnten. 

In St. Louis ist es der Feuerwehr verboten, eine Frau zu retten, wenn diese nur mit einem Morgenmantel bekleidet ist. Um gerettet zu werden, müssen Frauen vollständig bekleidet sein. 

In Siena ist es allen Frauen mit dem Vornamen 'Maria' verboten, als Prostituierte zu arbeiten. 

In New York ist es Frauen gesetzlich verboten, auf der Straße zu rauchen. 

Einem Gesetz in Norfolk, Virginia zufolge müssen Frauen, welche an einer Tanzveranstaltung teilnehmen wollen, ein Korsett tragen. 

In Detroit/Michigan ist es den Männern gesetzlich verboten, ihre Frauen Sonntags böse anzuschauen.

Ein Gesetz in Guernee verbietet Frauen mit mehr als 200 Pfund Lebendgewicht, in Shorts auf Pferden zu reiten.

Frauen im US-Staat Minnesota können für 30 Tage ins Gefängnis wandern, wenn sie öffentlich als Weihnachtsmann verkleidet auftreten.

In Florida ist es der Frau verboten, 2/3 ihres Pos am Strand zu zeigen. Tut sie's trotzdem, drohen ihr 500$ Strafe oder Gefängnis.

In Morrisville, Pennsylvania benötigt eine Frau eine behördliche Genehmigung, wenn sie sich Schminken will. Eine Genehmigung des Ehemannes reicht nicht aus! 

Jede Frau kommt in Seattle automatisch für 6 Monate hinter Gittern, wenn sie in einem Zug oder Bus auf dem Schoß eines Mannes sitzt, ohne zuvor ein Kissen zwischen sich und dem Mann geschoben zu haben.

Auf der kleinen britischen Kanalinsel Sark östlich von Guernsey ist es verboten, Grundbesitz an Töchter zu vererben. Nur Söhne sind erbberechtigt.

Auf der britischen Kanalinsel Sark ist es Ehemännern durch die Verfassung erlaubt, ihre Ehefrauen mit einem Stock zu schlagen, wenn der Stock nicht dicker als ein Finger ist und kein Blut spritzt.

Auf der britischen Kanalinsel Sark ist eine Ehescheidung nur möglich, wenn einer der Ehepartner die Insel für ein Jahr verläßt.

Ärzte und Zahnärzte in West Virginia dürfen Frauen nur betäuben, wenn eine dritte Person anwesend ist.

In London/GB ist es illegal, Ehefrauen nach 21 Uhr zu schlagen.

In Litauen sind Frauen gesetzlich verpflichtet, sich vor der Führerscheinprüfung gynäkologisch untersuchen zu lassen.

In Indonesien müssen sich Frauen, die in die Armee eintreten wollen, sich einem Jungfräulichkeitstest unterziehen.

In der Türkei ist es den Frauen gesetzlich verboten, Hosen am Arbeitsplatz zu tragen.


Mit einer Geldstrafe in Höhe von 500 Dollar muß man im US-Bundesstaat Virginia rechnen, wenn man falsche Behauptungen über die Keuschheit einer Frau verbreitet.

In Tuscon/Arizona wird es Frauen per Verordnung verboten, Unterhosen zu tragen.


Auf der südpazifischen Insel 'Paama Island' (600 EW) ist es Frauen verboten, Hosen zu tragen.

Frauen in Großbritannien ist es verboten, in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln Schokolade zu essen. 


In Racine/Wisconsin dürfen sich Frauen nachtsüber nur auf der Straße aufhalten, wenn sie von einem Mann begleitet werden.


Die Frauen aus dem amerikanischen Bundesstaat Vermont dürfen ohne schriftliche Erlaubnis ihrer Ehegatten kein künstliches Gebiss tragen.



*Kinder:*

Eltern können in Nebraska verhaftet werden, wenn ihr Kind während eines Gottesdienstes einen Rülpser nicht zurückhalten kann. 

In Columbia, Minnesota ist es Kindern unter zwölf Jahren verboten, auch nur ein Wort in einen Telefon zu sprechen, wenn nicht mindestens ein Elternteil neben ihnen steht. Weiterhin ist es Kindern verboten, Steine zu werfen, selbst in der freien Natur. 

In Kalifornien wurde ein Gesetz verabschiedet, nach dem es illegal ist, Kinder am Überspringen von Pfützen zu hindern. 

Kinder, welche aus dem Mund nach Zwiebeln riechen, dürfen in West Virginia nicht die Schule besuchen. 

Gemäß einem Gesetz in Nebraska darf eine Mutter ihrer Tochter ohne eine staatliche Lizenz keine Dauerwelle machen.

Ein 1999 in Louisiana verabschiedetes Gesetz verdonnert Schüler vom Kindergarten bis zur fünften Klasse zur Höflichkeit. Sie müssen ihre Lehrer ab sofort mit «Sir» oder «Madam» ansprechen. 'Yes, Sir, Mr. Teacher!'

Im britischen Liverpool ist es verboten, eine weibliche Schaufensterpuppe im Schaufenster zu be- bzw. entkleiden, da Kinder Zeugen dieses Schauspiels werden könnten. 

In Liverpool/GB ist es Kindern untersagt, unter die Kleidung einer Schaufensterpuppe zu lugen. Tun sie es trotzdem, können ihre Eltern dafür bestraft werden.

In Großbritannien ist es Jungen unter 10 Jahren verboten, ein nackte Schaufensterpuppe zu betrachten.

In Florida dürfen Kinder und Jugendliche ohne schriftliche Erlaubnis ihrer Eltern keine Harry Potter-Bücher aus Schulbibliotheken entleihen.

In Los Angeles darf man nicht mehr als zwei Babys gleichzeitig in derselben Wanne baden. 


Nach dem City Code der Stadt Baltimore im US-Bundesstaat Maryland ist es verboten, Minderjährigen in der nach den Osterferien Hühner- o. Entenküken zu verkaufen.

Kinder über 3 Jahre dürfen in Virginia nicht im Bett ihrer Eltern schlafen. Verstöße gegen dieses Gesetz können mit bis zu 5 Jahren Haft geahndet werden.



*Love & Sex:*

§1300 des deutschen BGB (Beiwohnung) gestattet es Frauen, welche von ihren Verlobten verlassen werden, für den geleisteten Sex Schadensersatz zu verlangen, sofern sie in einer gemeinsamen Wohnung zusammengelebt haben.

In Nevada gibt es ein Gesetz, welches Sex ohne Kondom verbietet. 

In Willowdale, Oregon ist es ungesetzlich, wenn der Ehemann während des Geschlechtsverkehres flucht oder seiner Frau Obszönitäten ins Ohr flüstert. 

Eine Verordnung der Stadt Newcastle, Wyoming untersagt es Paaren, in einem Kühlhaus Liebe zu machen. 

In Harrisburg, Pennsylvania ist es gesetzlich untersagt, in einem Zollhäuschen mit einem Fernfahrer der Liebe nachzugehen. 

In der Stadt Alexandria (Minnesota) darf kein Mann mit seiner Frau schlafen, wenn er aus dem Mund nach Knoblauch, Zwiebeln oder Sardinen riecht. Wenn es seine Frau verlangt, zwingt ihn das Gesetz, sich die Zähne zu putzen. 

Keiner Frau ist es innerhalb der Stadtgrenzen von Tremonton, Utah erlaubt, in einem Krankenwagen Sex mit einem Mann zu haben. Wird sie 'auf frischer Tat' ertappt, kann sie eines Sexualvergehens angeklagt werden. Weiterhin muß ihr Name in der Tageszeitung veröffentlicht werden. Der Mann geht straffrei aus, sein Name wird nicht veröffentlicht. 

In South Dakota, genauer in der Stadt Sioux Falls, muß jedes Hotelzimmer mit 2 Betten ausgestattet sein. Es ist vorgeschrieben, das zwischen den Betten mindestens ein Abstand von zwei Fuß bestehen muß, wenn ein Paar einen Raum nur für eine Nacht mietet. Es ist weiterhin untersagt, auf den Boden zwischen den Betten Liebe zu machen. 

Das Flirten in den Straßen von Little Rock in Arkansas kann eine 30tägige Haftstrafe zu Folge haben. 

In Oblong, Illinois steht es unter Strafe, am Hochzeitstag mit seiner Frau zu schlafen, wenn man sich auf einem Jagd- oder Angelausflug befindet. 

Die Gesetze in Ames, Iowa gestatten es einem Ehemann nicht, nach dem Sex mehr als drei Schluck Bier zu sich zu nehmen, wenn er seine Ehefrau im Arm hält oder neben ihr im Bett liegt. 

Sämtliche Hotelbesitzer in Hastings, Nebraska sind gesetzlich verpflichtet, jedem Gast ein sauberes und geplättetes Nachthemd zur Verfügung zu stellen. Keinem Paar, auch keinem Ehepaar, ist es gestattet, nackt miteinander zu verkehren. Sex ist erst legal, nachdem sie sich eines dieser sauberen, weisen Baumwoll-Nachthemden angezogen haben. 

Im Staat Washington ist es unter allen Umständen verboten, mit einer Jungfrau Sex zu haben. Das Gesetz schließt die Hochzeitsnacht mit ein. 

In Clawson, Michigan existiert ein Gesetz, welches den Bauern erlaubt, mit ihren Schweinen, Kühen, Pferden, Ziegen oder Hühnern Geschlechtsverkehr zu haben 

In Ventura County, Kalifornien ist es Hunden und Katzen gesetzlich verboten, ohne vorheriger Erlaubnis miteinander Sex zu haben. 

Öde Nächte in Washington, D.C.: Jede Stellung ist gesetzlich verboten, nur der Missionar ist erlaubt! 

In San Antonio, Texas ist es verboten, durch Blickkontakt oder durch Handsignale zu flirten oder auf Flirtsignale zu reagieren. 

Auf den Flughafengelände von Kingsville, Texas ist Schweinen der Geschlechtsverkehr gesetzlich untersagt.

In Salem, Massachusetts ist es selbst verheirateten Paaren verboten, nackt in gemieteten Räumen zu schlafen. 

Ein altes tasmanisches Gesetz verlangt es von Witwen, den abgeschnittenen Penis ihres Mannes als Kette um den Hals zu tragen. 

Ein Gesetz in Clinton, Oklahoma verbietet das Masturbieren, wenn man ein Pärchen beim Sex im Auto beobachtet. 

In Israel gibt es für einen Mann namens Cohen keinen legalen Weg, eine geschiedene Frau zu heiraten. 

In Fairbanks, Alaska ist es Elchen per Gesetz untersagt, auf den Bürgersteigen der Stadt der geschlechtlichen Liebe nachzugehen. 

Einem Gesetz in Bhutan zufolge darf ein jüngerer Bruder erst dann seine Unschuld verlieren, wenn sein älterer Bruder sie verloren hat. Noch darf er heiraten, bevor ein älter Bruder geheiratet hat. 

Einem Ehemann, welcher seine Frau mit einem Liebhaber im Bett erwischt, hat in Uruguay bei der Bestrafung die Qual der Wahl. Entweder kann er den Liebhaber samt untreuer Ehefrau umbringen oder seiner Frau die Nase abschneiden und den Liebhaber kastrieren. Das Gesetz erlaubt beides. 

In Siena ist es allen Frauen verboten, als Prostituierte zu arbeiten, wenn ihr Vorname Maria ist. 

Ein Gesetz im alten Sparta regelte, dass jeder Junggeselle über 30 nicht mehr wählen und nicht mehr an den damals populären Nacktparties teilnehmen durfte.

Liebende aufgepasst - außer dem Missionar ist in Florida keine andere sexuelle Stellung erlaubt. Darüberhinaus ist es verboten, die Brüste seiner Frau zu küssen oder Oralverkehr auszuüben.

In Datona Beach, Florida verbietet es der Gesetzgeber, öffentliche Mülleimer (!!!) sexuell zu belästigen.

Da hat der Lambada keine Chance - in Monroe, Utah müssen 2 Tanzende immer soviel Platz zwischeneinander lassen, das man das Tageslicht zwischen ihnen sehen kann.

In Florida ist es ein Verbrechen, nackt zu duschen.

Harte Zeiten für Handarbeiter - in North Carolina ist die Masturbation gesetzlich verboten.

Wenn in North Carolina ein Mann und eine Frau sich in einem Hotel als Ehepaar ausgeben, dann sind sie nach einem Gesetz des Staates mit sofortiger Wirkung legal verheiratet.

Nach einem Gesetz des Königs Mswati III, Herrscher über Swaziland, dürfen alle weiblichen Untertanen unter 19 ab 2001 fünf Jahre lang keinen Sex mehr haben. Ferner ist ihnen verboten, während dieser Zeit einem Mann die Hand zu schütteln oder kurze Hosen zu tragen. Zudem müssen Jungfrauen schwarz-blaue 'Rühr-mich-nicht-an'-Troddeln an ihrer Kleidung tragen.

In North Carolina ist es Unverheirateten verboten, vor der Ehe Geschlechtsverkehr auszuüben oder gemeinsam in einer Wohnung zu leben.

Ein Gesetz des Staates Massachusetts schreibt vor, dass Frauen beim Sex unten zu liegen haben.

In der Kleinstadt Connorsville in Wisconsin ist es illegal, wenn ein Mann einen Schuß aus einem Gewehr abfeuert während seine Frau einen Orgasmus hat. 

Ein 1837 verabschiedetes und erst 1974 aufgehobenes texanisches Gesetz erlaubte es allen Ehemännern, den auf frischer Tat ertappten Liebhaber ihrer Frau folgenlos zu erschießen. 

In Indiana kann jeder männliche Autofahrer über 18 wegen Vergewaltigung Minderjähriger festgenommen werden, wenn seine Beifahrerin keine Socken und Schuhe trägt und unter 17 ist.

In Carlsbad, New Mexico ist es Liebespaaren erlaubt, während der Mittagspause Sex in einem geparkten Wagen zu haben, solange im Inneren Vorhänge angebracht sind, die neugierige Blicke von Spannern verhindern. 

Problemlos ist auch der Autosex in Coer d'Alene, Idaho. Polizisten sind angehalten, hinter verdächtigen Wagen zu parken, dreimal auf die Hupe zu drücken und anschließend zwei Minuten zu warten, ehe sie sich dem Wagen nähern dürfen. 

Ungleich schwerer haben es die Pärchen in Liberty Corner, New Jersey. Ertönt beim Herumtollen hinter dem Lenkrad aus Versehen die Hupe, droht eine Gefängnisstrafe. 

In Detroit, Michigan ist es völlig verboten, in einem Auto Sex zu haben. Ausnahme: Das Fahrzeug befindet sich auf dem Privatgrundstück des Paares. 

In Massachusetts ist es Taxifahrern verboten, während des Dienstes auf den Vordersitzen Liebe zu machen.

Ein Gesetzentwurf des Abgeordneten Doug Teper vor dem Staatsparlament von Georgia sah vor, daß alle Hotels in Georgia deutlich sichtbar Schilder mit der Warnung "Geschlechtsverkehr, Ehebruch und Sodomie verboten" (in Normal- u. Blindenschrift) aufhängen müssen. Zusätzlich sollten diese Tafeln "international erkennbare Symbole" tragen.


In Wisconsin dürfen Kondome nur unterhalb der Ladentheke verkauft werden, da sie als 'obszön' gelten. 


Im US-Bundesstaat Georgia ist vorehelicher Geschlechtsverkehr gesetzlich verboten.

Wenn die Vorhänge nicht zugezogen oder die Rolladen nicht heruntergelassen sind, darf sich in Winnipeg, Kanada niemand nackt in seinem eigenen Haus bewegen.


In Sambia ist Oral-Sex strafbar.

In Minnesota ist es verboten, nackt zu schlafen. 


Ein Gesetz in West Virginia erlaubt es Männern, Sex mit Tieren zu haben, wenn diese nicht mehr als 40 Pfund wiegen.

Paare in Louisianna, die ein Bett kaufen wollen, dürfen im Laden weder real noch simuliert testen, ob dieses ihren sexuellen Wünschen auch genüge tut.


Im US-Bundesstaat Arizona dürfen in keinem Haus mehr als zwei Dildos in Gebrauch sein.


In Florida ist es verboten, mit einem Stachelschwein sexuell zu verkehren.


Sex darf in Virginia laut einem Staatsgesetz nur im Dunkeln stattfinden. Das Licht muß ausgeschaltet werden! Alle Stellungen außer dem Missionar sind verboten.


Der Besitz realistisch aussehender Dildos ist in Dallas/Texas verboten.

Hausbesitzer in Alamosa/Colorado sind dazu verpflichtet, zu verhindern, dass unverheiratete Paare in ihrem Haus Sex haben.


Im US-Bundesstaat Montana wird durch ein 'Gesetz gegen abweichende sexuelle Ausrichtungen' Homosexualität unter Strafe gestellt.



*Kuß-Gesetze:*

In Michigan ist es strafbar, seine Frau an einem Sonntag zu küssen. 

Schnurrbartträgern ist es in Eureka/Kalifornien nicht erlaubt, eine Frau zu küssen. 

In Iowa darf man sich nicht länger als 5 Minuten küssen. 

Diese 5 Minuten erscheinen aber großzügig bemessen, wenn man das Anti-Kuß-Gesetz der Stadt Halethrope, Maryland betrachtet: Dort darf kein Kuß länger als eine Sekunde dauern. 

Tulsa (Rhode Island) beschreitet in Sachen 'Kuß-Gesetze' einen Mittelweg: Küsse über drei Minuten sind verboten. 

In Logan County/Colorado ist es illegal, eine Frau zu küssen, während sie schläft. 

Eine Verordnung in Riverside, USA bestimmt, das sich zwei Personen erst dann küssen dürfen, wenn sie ihre Lippen mit karbolsauren Rosenwasser abgewischt haben. 

Ein Gesetz des Staates Wisconsin verbietet das Küssen in Zügen.

In Frankreich ist es verboten, sich auf Bahnübergängen zu küssen.

In Boston/Massachusetts ist es gesetzlich untersagt, sich vor einem Kirchengebäude zu küssen.


----------



## Muli (10 Okt. 2006)

Wir leben in einer kranken Welt mit kranken Menschen und noch krankeren Gesetzen!!!

HAbe mich prächtig amüsiert! Danke dir MEISTER!


----------



## keks (11 Dez. 2006)

kenn ich schon
ich finds nur heftig
kein wunder, dass das meißte in amerika is


----------



## oktopus (2 Aug. 2011)

In Florida ist es ein Verbrechen, nackt zu duschen.  Wie geil


----------



## Punisher (2 Aug. 2011)

die ham einen an der Klatsche


----------

